# is AI allowed in Shetlands?



## Ryan's Mom (Mar 14, 2004)

I was wondering if AI was allowed in Shetlands. I personally can see the benefits of breed improvement that AI would allow as far as not having to send a mare across country to pair her with an excellant stud, etc.

I have never been sure why any breed would not allow it. Anyway, It would be ideal with Ryan's mare as we really dont' want to seperate Ryan and Cana due Ryan's already strong attachment to Cana. If it is not allowed we are going to have to get creative






Fay

"It's amazing what the outside of a pony does for the inside of a kid"


----------



## Lewella (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Fay

AI has been approved but there are some regulations envolved such as mare and stallion must be DNA and foal also then DNA'd. The home office should be able to fill you in on all the details. At the present time I only know of two Shetland stallions offering AI and they are both double registered with PtHA (the pinto assn) and have been offering AI for quite a while. One is Red Rock Bullseye's Master Jack, a black homozygous tobiano who stands about 45 inches. His website is http://www.windwardfarmminnesota.com and I've bred mares to him myself (have one due to foal to him mid April) and his owners are very good to work with and have sucessfully shipped semen many, many times. The other Shetland stallion that I know of that offers AI is Hail Bop Bop who is a Modern. Don't know right off which state he is located in though or if he has a website - I've just seen him advertised at stud with cooled shipped semen in the past in Pinto Horse Magazine.

Hope this helps some!


----------



## Ryan's Mom (Mar 14, 2004)

Thank you Lewella,

Yes, glad we are starting to look early. Sounds complicated but possibly doable.

Thanks for the info





Fay

"It's amazing what the outside of a pony does for the inside of a kid"


----------



## lyn_j (Mar 15, 2004)

Lewella, Tried that link for the Classic Stallion that does ai and it comes up with an error page. Where can I look for it again?

Lyn


----------



## Lewella (Mar 15, 2004)

That's odd - link is working fine for me. Here it is as a hyperlink Windward Farm His owner's email is [email protected]


----------

